# Metz 60 CT-4 Battery Substitution



## Hoss2112 (Dec 24, 2005)

I have a ten year old Metz 60 CT-4 with a Sonnenschein A206/3.8K battery.  I went to the Sonnenschein website and found that they have replaced this battery with a "more powerful" A506/4.2K battery.  I also found in an old photography forum that states that this is just an expensive version of the A506/4.2S battery and that the "S" version can be used if the contacts are bent in the proper direction.

Now, after all that, is my question -- has anyone had success with this method and if so, where can I purchase it?  I have searched the web and can only find technical information on the batteries, not a retailer.  Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2005)

Afraid I can't help.
I have an old Metz 60CT-1 but I always use Metz batteries.


----------

